# IAP Birthday Bash



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 2, 2016)

The 2016 IAP Birthday Bash is just around the corner - less than a month away now!!  As many of you know, I'm the one who is in charge of finding prizes for the contests that we run during the BASH.  

All of our contest prizes are donated by vendors or members - so it stands to reason that the more prizes we have, the more we can give away to your fellow members!  In addition to the contests, we also have trivia, and prize drawings (such as the ubiquitous Loser's Club) that need prizes as well. 

While many vendors have given prizes, we need more to fill up the holes. Help me make this the biggest BASH ever, by donating something to the cause.  All that we ask is that it has a value of at least $25, so that everyone gets a good prize. 

One of the easiest things to donate is a BOB - box of blanks.  These BOBs make great prizes for trivia, etc - so have a look and see if you have a box of nice blanks you'd like to donate as a prize for another member!  

SO if you have anything turning-related that you'd like to donate (superfluous tools, gift cards, etc), please let me know. 

You just need to tell me what you'd like to donate, and a value (so that we can assign it to a contest).  Then you'd be contacted in March with the details of the winner, and you'd ship directly to them!


----------



## Edgar (Jan 2, 2016)

I'll donate 3 BOBs worth at least $25 each, Andrew.

Thanks for all your great work on these prizes.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for the donation, Ed!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 3, 2016)

Shameless bump!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 3, 2016)

I will also donate 3 BOB's worth at least $25.00 each


----------



## southernclay (Jan 3, 2016)

Andrew you can put me down for 2 BOBs worth a minimum of $25.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you Warren and Chuck!


----------



## BSea (Jan 3, 2016)

You can also put me down for 2 BOBs of $25 ea.  How could I refuse to offer a prize named after me. :redface:


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 3, 2016)

BSea said:


> You can also put me down for 2 BOBs of $25 ea.  How could I refuse to offer a prize named after me. :redface:



*Bob #1*
I hate the be the bearer of bad news, but Edgar told me that those "prizes" you mentioned are not named after you or me, they ARE us and they're trying to give us away for only $25 each !!!! ..and more than once...and there are no takers yet! WTH? I don't know about you but I'm hurt. My mom always said I was priceless. Now if they'd have said Derek I'd understand, might even be a bit optimistic on the price. 
*Bob #2,064*


----------



## CREID (Jan 3, 2016)

bobleibo said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > You can also put me down for 2 BOBs of $25 ea.  How could I refuse to offer a prize named after me. :redface:
> ...



You mean they are trying to give away prizes that aren't really worth $25? :biggrin:

Curt


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 3, 2016)

I will donate (2) boxes of blanks worth at least $25 each.

They may have some BEB or BB, but no BOB!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 3, 2016)

Can I donate $50 via PayPal?


----------



## BSea (Jan 3, 2016)

CREID said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > BSea said:
> ...


I showed this to my wife, and she said "I'll pay the postage!".

She'll be sorry.  I won't fit in a FTB. :devil: 
Maybe someone from Tahiti will win me.  

:bananen_smilies027:


----------



## mark james (Jan 3, 2016)

I will donate 2 Boxes of $25 value.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you Karl and Mark! 

Ligget, some people offer to buy as a prize a gift card from a vendor (or at the winner's choice).  Would something like that work as a prize donation?  If you're just talking about donating to the IAP, though, you can buy a mug during the Bash...

Regardless, thank you!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 4, 2016)

Andrew can you put it as a $50 prize, winner can decide how they want it.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 4, 2016)

Andrew I will donate a $50.00 gift certificate from one of our Vendors.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you, Mark L!

Thank you, Jim!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 4, 2016)

I've been asked why we're asking for prize donations, and what the member gets for his/her donation...I sometimes tend to forget that new members might not know the story behind the BASH.  

So, what do you get for your prize donation?  

Satisfaction is the main thing.  You're giving a prize that goes directly to another member of your forum.  Those blanks you're donating will directly benefit someone else that you interact with on this forum! 

The other thing is that you're helping support the site.  The more prizes we have, the more we can raffle off, which helps raise money for the IAP.  Having more prizes available means we can sweeten the pot, and hopefully use some of our higher end prize donations for the auctions and donation drawing.  

The BASH is how Jeff keeps the lights on.  By selling donation drawing tickets, the BASH creates the revenue that pays for servers and other forum costs.  Remember - the forum is run by volunteers - we're not paid a dime!  

So if you want to donate a box of blanks or a tool with lots of life left from your shop, please let me know! As I hope I've shown above, all prizes directly benefit your fellow turners on this site!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jan 4, 2016)

Let me look into how much it is to ship a paint pot.If not that then count me in for a box of various blanks.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 4, 2016)

Ligget said:


> Andrew can you put it as a $50 prize, winner can decide how they want it.


 Mark, I will happily accept your donation! :biggrin::wink:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks Spanx!  Let me know when you decide, and thank you for your donation!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Jan 4, 2016)

Andrew you can put me down for a set of Jr watch parts blanks ($80) and a Sierra watch parts blank ($60). I have a lot of watch faces and available tube colors, carbon fiber, metallics, etc. I'll work with the winner to custom make what they want.  

Mike


----------



## Ligget (Jan 4, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> Ligget said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew can you put it as a $50 prize, winner can decide how they want it.
> ...



You`ll need to win it first Chuck! :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 4, 2016)

That's great, Mike - thank you!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 4, 2016)

Ligget said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Ligget said:
> ...


 :redface: ohhh!


----------



## tbroye (Jan 5, 2016)

I will try and get out the shop this week and see what I can come up, which should be easy as I have to much stuff.  I will let know.  Kits and Blanks should I mix them or do them separately?


----------



## mredburn (Jan 5, 2016)

Tom any way you want to do it.  Mixed is always good.  Its greatly appreciated no matter what you donate.  Thank You


----------



## Brian G (Jan 5, 2016)

I'll donate a box of blanks.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you Bob and Tom!


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Andrew I will donate 2 boxes of blanks with some pen kits included.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 5, 2016)

That's great - thank you very much, Hugo!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 10, 2016)

Shameless bump to the top!


----------



## CREID (Jan 10, 2016)

Shameless!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey, I tell it like it is!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 10, 2016)

Getting close to the Bash - we're starting to sort prizes! 

There's still time to pledge a donation to your fellow turners, if you'd like to give something to the IAP community!  Your fellow forum members will truly appreciate it! 

Andrew


----------



## tbroye (Jan 11, 2016)

Andrew

After going out and looking around the shop and being 73 I decided to clean house as I have way to much "Stuff"  Like all my hobbies I tend to go overboard.  That being said I have come with 3 BOB and 6SFEB's with 6 pen kits and blanks.  The kits are JR. Gent 1's and Cigars, I have way more that I need, so let someone else enjoy them.  They are all boxed and ready to go.  Sorry to many picture and I can't seem to delete them or delete and rewrite the thread.  either to much coffee or not enough  The last pictures are what I have left.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 11, 2016)

That's great, Tom = thank you!  You will make nine happy winners!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 13, 2016)

penultimate bump, with my sincere thanks to everyone who has donated....

If anyone else would like to make someone else's day very special, please consider donating a box of blanks for a fellow member. 

The bash starts in about two weeks - so it's getting close.  Please let me know if there are any last donations for us to give away to your fellow members!


----------



## Skewer (Jan 14, 2016)

I'll donate a $50 gift certificate, winners choice.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 14, 2016)

That's great, Jeff - thank you!  (and let's hope you win the puzzle this year so you can update your signature line!) :biggrin:


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jan 14, 2016)

Put me down for 2 BOB's  was a blast last year.  Thanks for Coordinating all this.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks Edward!  That's great!


----------



## sbwertz (Jan 16, 2016)

My blind turners would like to "give back" a bit for everything IAP has done for us, so one of them is going to turn a peppermill to give as a prize.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 16, 2016)

Neat idea, Thanks Sharon!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 18, 2016)

it's the final bump 
(as I envision the music from "final countdown" playing in the background!


----------



## CREID (Jan 18, 2016)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> it's the final bump
> (as I envision the music from "final countdown" playing in the background!



That's a commercial on TV.


----------



## geffre (Jan 18, 2016)

*Kinds of blanks for BoB.*

Need to know what constitutes a BoB for $25.  I have wood from the north woods like ash burl, also lilac, burr oak, white tail deer antler, boxelder.  Is this what we need, if so I have a box.  Size? The $8 usps box?  
Geffre


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 18, 2016)

Well, take a guess what the blanks would cost if you bought them...

I'm not a good judge of blank value - and luckily, I don't think anyone else would mind either - just make what you think is a nice box!   At a couple of bucks per blank, it doesn't take long to add up! 

Thank you very much for the donation!


----------



## Sataro (Jan 22, 2016)

If it's not to late, put me down for 3 BoBs.


----------



## Magicbob (Jan 22, 2016)

sorry I was not to be much help this year,

I can do a BOB


----------



## robertkulp (Jan 22, 2016)

I'll donate a starter pack of Mercury CA (2oz each of Thin, Medium, & Accelerator) along with a pack of Abranet (120, 180, 240, 320, 400, 600, & 800).


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 22, 2016)

Never too late!  

Thank you Sataro, Magicbob, and robertkulp!


----------



## allmaclean (Jan 27, 2016)

If not too late, you can put me down for a couple of BOB.

Allan


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 27, 2016)

Put me down for a bob...perhaps for the losers train?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Allan and Robert - Mike will put your prizes in a good spot!  Thanks!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 30, 2016)

Count on me for at least a couple of boxes of blanks with at least a $25 value per box.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 30, 2016)

I will donate 4 casted blanks, not sure of value, I would say at least $25.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------

